# Way-Assauto ("WA") Brand Cycle Fittings



## juvela (Aug 19, 2019)

------

In case any readers have an interest in the products of this firm I ran across a forum discussion thread which gives information about the company history and their products.  Includes a great many photos.

They are going yet today but have not produced cycle fittings since about 1972.

http://veloretrocourse.proboards.com/thread/1204/assauto-wa?page=1&scrollTo=19622

Products included headsets, bottom bracket assemblies, chainsets, pedals & drive chains.

There is also an entry on them at CR -

http://www.classicrendezvous.com/Italy/Way-Assauto .htm

-----


----------



## Oilit (Aug 23, 2019)

Interesting old factory photos! I wonder why so much of the workforce was women? Or maybe it was just in some departments?


----------



## juvela (Aug 23, 2019)

Oilit said:


> Interesting old factory photos! I wonder why so much of the workforce was women? Or maybe it was just in some departments?




-----

Two possibilities come to mind -

a) it may have been a wartime image

b) it was common for women to do repetitive factory work - perhaps employers found they made fewer mistakes than the gents  

-----


----------



## Oilit (Aug 24, 2019)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Two possibilities come to mind -
> 
> ...



After I thought about it, I realized it depends on the industry. Traditionally, there weren't a lot of women in the heavy industries, but they were always a major part of the textile industry, and I believe Schwinn hired a lot of women as well. I read somewhere that Ignaz thought they had a good touch for brazing and welding!


----------



## non-fixie (Aug 26, 2019)

When I saw that logo I remembered seeing it only a few days earlier, when going through my stash of second-hand pedals looking for something nice and French and sixty-ish. The "S" and "D" designations meant these were Italian, rather than French, so I put them aside in favor of a set with "G" and "D".

Got them back out tonight for a closer look and some international exposure. 

Judging by the mangled MKS spinners they have seen some use, but they spin very smoothly and should clean up beautifully.

Thanks, juvela, for bringing them to our attention!

Now, what would be a nice bike to go with these?


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 26, 2019)

Those photos of factory workers looks at least WWI, possibly earlier as the machinery is all belt drive from turbines centralized in the building. This was common up until the mid- late 1920’s when factories modernized.


----------



## juvela (Aug 26, 2019)

OldSkipTooth said:


> Those photos of factory workers looks at least WWI, possibly earlier as the machinery is all belt drive from turbines centralized in the building. This was common up until the mid- late 1920’s when factories modernized.




-----

Thanks very much for this post.

Was thinking that the overhead rotating shaft driving belts which went down to the work area might be a dating aid but did not know the technics history.  

IIRC history states company created 1895 so this fits in.

-----


----------

